# R.I.P Pedro



## stickandleaf (Mar 25, 2007)

My pet rock named pedro died last night I am so upset Im not sure if i can cope without him


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

stickandleaf said:


> My pet rock named pedro died last night I am so upset Im not sure if i can cope without him


 
if you can bring yourself to do it then i would strongly advise getting yourself a new pet to keep you in the hobby
if you can find one (they are notoriously hard to source) 
i would advise getting yourself a "pebble" & growing it on 
i know it will never replace pedro , but it may help you cope with your loss 

my deepest sympathys mr salad dodger


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

salad dodger said:


> i would advise getting yourself a "pebble" & growing it on



LMFAO!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

:lol2: i wondered what you were talking about for a while.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*i'm sorry for your loss  *


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

this guys hurting ! console him ?


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

really sorry for your loss - its hard to lose a pet because they are more like family then a pet! RIP pedro x


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

just know that pedro is in a happy place now 

Rip Pedro xxxxxx


----------



## stickandleaf (Mar 25, 2007)

thanx


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

i'm not one to moan at peoples threads but people have lost real animals that they are sad about and to joke on this section of the forum is pretty inconsiderate


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

lol!!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

400runner said:


> i'm not one to moan at peoples threads but people have lost real animals that they are sad about and to joke on this section of the forum is pretty inconsiderate


true...


----------

